

Amazon (AWS) question. - louisadekoya

It appears that on Amazon, I can give someone a gift without knowing the person's shipping address, so long as the gift item is in the person's wish list. My questions are:<p>1) Is there a way to do this if the item is not in the person's wish list? It just seems strange that if I don't know someone's address but wish to give them a gift, the gift item would have to be in that person's wish list .<p>2) If 1 above is not possible then the next best thing would be to allow the giver to first add the gift item to the recipient's wish list and then give the gift. Is it possible to add items to other people's wish lists? If so can this also be enabled through AWS?
======
pchristensen
I'm pretty sure Amazon would not let you add items to someone else's wishlist.
This would mean that anyone could send arbitrary items to anyone else. While
I'm sure you have good intentions, other people could use this to send
inappropriate items ("Honey, did you order this Foxy Boxing DVD?") or do mail
harrassment. You can receive unsolicited gifts using the Wishlist, but at
least it's a pre-approved item.

As far as I can tell what you're trying to do, you'll either need to get the
person to add the item themself or get their address some other way.

~~~
louisadekoya
Thanks. Yes, the problem you are highlighting did occur to me after I posted
my question. I note though that Amazon has kind of a social network feature
where you can add friends and family and set privacy options on that basis. I
guess receiving random gifts from people or having them add items to one's
wish list would need to be limited to such 'friends'.

